# Best magical lore to use against certain armys



## Green Knight

These are my thoughts

Dwarfs - Lore of Metal or heavens
Wood elves - lore of life or beast
Dark elves - Lore of fire or beast
Warrior of choas- lore of beasts or heavens or Metal
Vampire counts - Lore of fire or light
Empire - Lore of life or heavens or Metal
Daemons - Lore of Light
Ogres - lore of death
Tomb kings - Lore of fire
High elves - lore of fire or heavens or metal
Orcs and goblins- Lore of shadow or death
Lizardmen - Lore of heavens or shadow
Bretonnians - lore of beasts or heavens
skaven - lore of fire 
Beasts of choas - Lore of life or shadow

Any other thoughts


----------



## Critta

Watch out with lore of heavens around WoC armies, throwing lightning based spells around dragon ogres/shaggoths is generally ill advised unless you absolutely have to lead them into an ambush


----------



## Green Knight

I was thinking about WoC having high armour saves and there small expensive units.


----------



## Vaz

Aye. Fire is an all comers list.

Dwarves, Warriors of Chaos, and certain Empire units are weak vs. Metal.

You have it right though, Beasts and Life are some of the best all round spell's to take.


----------



## Green Knight

I will put that in Vaz, thanks for your import


----------



## Gen. Confusion

Lore of shadows really hurts orc and goblins. For example, the last game I played was against my brothers orcs. One of his units was 25 savage orcs with spears. I managed to cast pit of shades on the unit. Need less to say he was a bit mad when I managed to take out 9 of his expensive savage orcs.


----------



## Ascendant Valor

The Chaos Lores for WoC are nasty. They can be decent against just about any army, though it would take a Level 4 Sorcerer to really benefit from the spells, since each list is diverse with powerful spells: missiles, snipe-wounds, buffs, debuffs, and so forth.

Against High Elves, I've seen some nasty use of Dark Magic. Blade wind will tear through HE core units.

I like Heavens and High Magic against just about anybody. The offer some neat buffs for my force, though offensive potential is weak.


----------



## neilbatte

Lore of metal is great against most high elf units.
I agree that lore of life is good against woodelves there's nothing better than making the woods they use as taxi's attack them.
fire is good against skaven but any spell that causes panic or ld based checks works against them and orcs.
I disagree that beasts is a good list against OK though as the only units it can effect are the hunters hounds and the rhinox.


----------



## Green Knight

I will put in all that, thanks for your import guys, any more


----------

